# 8' Sage "Training" Fly Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

8'
5/6 wt line
Cloth sack and aluminum tube

This rod was mass produced to teach people how to fly fish. Do not expect to see Sage's high quality components on this rod.

Local pickup: $20
Shipped: $30


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I will take it and get a postal money order made out for $30 

I will send you a PM and we can trade contact and address information.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sale pending to Garboman


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks USPS Money Order went out by mail this afternoon. Looking forward to putting new guides on this rod and catching some wily Smallmouth on Muddler Minnows.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. Money order received. Rod will be mailed out Monday.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Posr office closed today..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mailed out today


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Received Thanks.

Replaced Stripper guide and added another smaller stripper guide.

Mounted new reel and 5 WT line.

This rod is nice and responsive in my front yard, throws tight loops

I have a 6WT Loomis and this Sage is right there with it in terms of feel.

I once read a story of a New York Writer who belonged to a Fishing Club on the Beaverkill River in the 1960s

He wrote that once he handled a new Hardy Rod, all other rods felt like a Bum.

This Sage is not a Bum.

Thanks Again,,


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Glad you can put it to use. I have built two fly rods and one - a Lamiglas XMG 50 in 4 wt is my fav. Trout waters are almost non existent in DE. I go to Western MD or the Gunpowder for all my trout fishing now.

Again have fun with the rod.

Sandcrab


----------

